# 1st bike - hope I didn't pay too much?!



## cycle2006 (Aug 31, 2006)

Hello! I bought my first road bike yesterday. I'm very excited to start riding, but not sure if I paid too much. I bought a used bike from a LBS for $550. It is a Litespeed Classic. I'm not sure how old it is, the sales guy said he thought it was maybe 6 years old. I believe it has Shimano Ultegra components and is an 8-spd. Unfortunately I am very ignorant about all of this! I would have waited longer to do more reasearch and learn more, but I have a triathlon in a couple weeks and didn't want to be riding a borrowed bike. I have been wanting to get into cycling for a long time anyways... Does it sound like I paid the right amount? Anyone have any more information about this model? 

Thanks!


----------



## tigoat (Jun 6, 2006)

A good used bike with a Litespeed titanium frame and 8-speed Ultegra components at $550 sounds like a good deal to me. Besides, it is difficult to put a value on a used bike regardless of how you approach it. A used bike is worth as much as what the buyer is willing to pay for it. With that said, five and half bills do not buy much nowadays on a good road bike. I don't understand why would you wondering about the value of it now that you have bought the bike. It is a done deal so why does the value matter anymore. Why not just enjoy and ride the hell out of it and then move on?


----------

